# Official Toronto @ Bulls. Tuesday February 17, 2004. 7:30 pm cst. rsn,FSChi, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors come to town with revenge on their minds.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 93

Raptors 90

Hopefully Eddy has stayed away from the donuts while having a break.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls 99
Raptors 80


Giricek 20 points 7 rebounds
Lue 8 points 2 assists


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Bulls 107
Raptors 89

curry 24/3/7
chandler 12/3/15
crawford 28/3/7
hinrich 18/13/5
davis 9/12


carter 28
marshall 16/12
bosh 20/10


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls 97
Raptors 91

Curry 28, 6
Carter 32, 5, 7


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 95
Raps 89

Stackhouse 22,5,5


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Back to reality

Toronto 87
Chicago 78

They will want this one and want it bad. there wont be the Rose distraction. and unlike us, they are fighting for their playoff lives. Bosh and Carter with 22 apiece

Chandler off the bench for 17. The final score is closer then this game will actually be


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Bulls - 97
Raptors - 88

Hinrich.......17/10/4


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

Raptors---100
Bulls-------95


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

102-94 Raptors

VC with 30 points, and Mo Pete with 25.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

95








90


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The Bulls will take this one.

Bulls 96
Raps 88

The Raps have no answer for Curry. Chandler can slow Bosh down and frustrate him. Carter will have an off game. I think Toronto doesn't have enough scoring to win this. We gotta make our outside shots because I've got to believe they'll zone Curry to death.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> We gotta make our outside shots because I've got to believe they'll zone Curry to death.


That is exactly the concern that has me picking the Raptors. I think Chandler is the wild card in this game. If he is effective on offense, we win; if not, we lose.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Bulls 103
Raptors 101

Bulls manage to pull out a close one and win 2 in a row. When's the last time that happened?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Bulls 92
Raptors 85


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL nice!

Raptors 100
Bulls 97

Carter-29/3
Marshall 22/7


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

bulls 92
raptors 87


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Bulls 95
Raps 89

Eddy Curry with 25/7 
Kirk with 19/12 

Vince Carter: 17/8/4.

Eddy Curry will be on fire. I bet. :fire:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm off the wagon and into the Kool-Aid pool:

Bulls 98
Raptors 83

Vince Carter with 25

The Raptors are awful.


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

bulls 101
raps 89

curry 40 -he has had alot of time to rest they should play him the whole game

craw-22

hinrich-18


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The Raptors are one of my least favorite teams, so I don't feel bad picking the Bulls here.

Bulls 93
Raptors 80


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Hmmm, tough one. Last time I picked a loss we won, so I'll pick another for good luck  

Raps 97
Bulls 90

Curry 23
Carter 24


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 97
Raps 90


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls 97
Raps 90


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Gotta go with da Bulls this time around.

Bulls 104
Raptors 94


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I'm off the wagon and into the Kool-Aid pool:
> 
> Bulls 98
> ...



raptors awful? we're still better then the bulls


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Raptors 85
Bulls 80


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 95
Raptors 93


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

Bulls 97
Raptors 94


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Bulls 95.
Raptors 89.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls can win this one. Mo Pete better not blow up on us. they are a better team without Rose IMO

Bulls 104

Raptors 94


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Toronto is 11-16 on the road.

25-26. 

They are 5-4 since they lost to us. They are, 13-19 since the 5-0 start they had after the trade. This month they are, 4-3 including a 20 pt loss to Seattle at Seattle. 

Chandler did not play in the last game. He will contain Bosh when he is playing against him. 

Bulls are playing better the last 6 or 7 games. 

Bulls win. 100-96.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls 104

Raptors 96

Curry with 25 pts


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls: 95
Raptors: 91


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 101, Raptors 89


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

The Bulls better not blow this one!

Bulls 92
Raptors 85


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 98
Raptors 91


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

raps-93
bulls-87


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Raptors- 91
Bulls- 88


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 91
Raptors 82

Bosh and Chandler is a good matchup. Rose being out definitely hurts the Raps. VC and Marshall will have 20+ each..


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

bulls 93  
raps 88


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 107
Raptors 106

IN OT!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*BULLS 93
RAPTORS 89*


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Rose is out and I don't know if that hurts or helps the Raps, the Bulls have Chandler this game so that should help. Carter is probably more game ready than he was last time we met. Still the Bulls seem to get rolling after the All Star break and I see the signs that thats what they are going to do again this year:

Bulls 92
Raptors 89


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

BTW, are we still playing for the ribs? I haven't seen a recent update in a while.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal 102
Jalen 88

Jeffries takes revenge on his old mates for 9 pts


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm picking the raptors in this one. the abscence of jalen makes me hesitate - I believe rose is a lot better than people give him credit for - but somehow I see us screwing this one up. I doubt the break did us any good, nor do the trade rumours

raptors 94
bulls 89

good numbers for our young bigs
eddy 26 pts
tyson 8 pts, 8 rebs (in limited minutes)


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> BTW, are we still playing for the ribs? I haven't seen a recent update in a while.


here you go: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=76162&forumid=27
not much use in all star break updates, right? :grinning:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>andras</b>!
> 
> 
> here you go: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=76162&forumid=27
> not much use in all star break updates, right? :grinning:


Thanks andras! I don't even think I saw them before the all star break. I just wanted to see if I was anywhere in the running and clearly I'm not. Thanks!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Toronto 97
Bulls 92


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Raptors 97
Bulls 102


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bulls - 98

Raptors- 88

Curry - 27


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull -- 98
The Raptor -- 94

Just seems like we've got their number..... sorta like the Celtic.


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

Bulls 98
Raptors 83


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I really feel like we're going to win this game, but we never follow up good victories with more of the same, so I'm going with a loss.

Raptors 91
Bulls 82

Carter 24
Curry 27 5reb.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks andras! I don't even think I saw them before the all star break. I just wanted to see if I was anywhere in the running and clearly I'm not. Thanks!


I updated the ribs the last game. Trouble is that was 6 days ago.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls will win ...97-91 ...curry kills whoever is in his path


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls - 103
Toronto - 92


Bulls play hard in a desperate attempt to show Paxson that trading one of the three C's would be a mistake.

In the owner's box, Paxson is shown wearing a McKie Jersey and wearing a Big Dog Cap.

Can we please fast forward past the next 72 hours......


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls win 

102-92 


Jamal and Kirk pick up where they left off and Curry gets in on it this game .

Jamla has 26 
Kirk 12 and 8 
Curry 20 and 2


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince will show his true form in the 2nd half of the season by introducing himself with 38 points tonight. Davis and Williams will have an ineffective night, but Eddy Curry will be an unstoppable individual, since the Raptors have trouble with every skilled center. Unfortunately, the Raptors will win by 97-91.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Raps 83
Bulls 82

Leading Scorers:

Marshall 18
Curry 18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls players have missed 199 games due to injuries. Second most in the league. 

Bulls have had 11 different players lead the team in scoring this year. Second to the Knicks! 

Today is MJ's birthday.

On this day in 1979, Jerry Sloans number was retired. The first one to be retired.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

25-26 Raptors. 

15-38 bulls

Raptors have been playing better, but so have the Bulls

Marshall
Carter
Bosh
Peterson
Williams

Some people say the Raptors are playing better, AFTER Rose got hurt. Neil Funk said, "not true."

Davis
JYD
Curry
Crawford 
Hinrich


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Is someone going to be doing play by play on this? For some reason the NBA.com one isnt workin well at the moment.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors win tap

Carter misses, bosh gets ball, knocked free curry gets ball

Curry jump hook, good. 2-0

Bosh misses, rebound curry

Curry is blocked by bosh, marshall rebounds

Marshall is fouled. 2-1
misses curry rebounds

Curry is blocked again. Toronto with ball.

Bulls steal ball

davis misses marshall rebounds

Williams misses AD rebounds

Jamal fouled by peterson


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

wooooooooooooooooo but booooooooooo @ Curry being blocked twice


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That jumper off the screen by Jamal looked just like Ray Allen. Beautiful. He really is learning the shooting guard trade.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal makes both fts. 4-1

Bosh misses rebound williams

Jamal scores! 6-1

Carter is blocked by Eddy, 

Bulls lose ball 

Carter misses, rebound crawford

AD misses, Marshall rebounds

Bosh misses, A williams reb. 

Peterson hits. 6-4

Hinrich misses, peterson rebounds

Marshall for three, misses AD rebounds 

Toronto 1-9

Jamal misses OOB to Toronto

Carter hits 6-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry misses JYD rebounds misses Curry rebounds scores 8-6

Peterson for three 9-9

AD misses Curry rebounds misses JYD rebounds OOB to Bulls. 5:44 9-8 Toronto.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (GB, JarvisHayes24, BBallFan*, smARTmouf, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, deranged40, curry_52*, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, rawse, RoRo, pmtan99, T.Shock, arenas809*, John The Cool Kid*, Qwst21, ballafromthenorth, Bulls96*, FanOfAll8472, VincentVega, elias03, mizenkay*, Infamous 210, RugbyBull, truebluefan*)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

KH with 2 fouls early. Wonder if he's getting screwed again.

I think JC's gonna go off this game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Currys offensive game isnt on tonight (yet) but hes got 5 rebounds and a block already. woooooooooooo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry misses rebound Marshall

Peterson misses Marshall rebounds misses. AD gets ball

Steal A. Williams and is fouled by Crawford. 
10-8 (hits first ft)
11-8

Hinrich misses rebound hinrich, hits for three. 11-11

Marshall misses a three. Hinrich rebounds

Kirk is fouled by Peterson(2)

Michael Curry in game. 

Ad misses rebound JYD

Hinrich is blocked by bosh, Curry rebounds and scores 13-11

Carter misses JYD rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD misses, Marshall rebounds. 

Carter scores 13-13

Curry hits a jump hook. 15-13

Bosh misses, Hinrich saved the ball

Curry misses A Williams rebounds

M Curry misses AD rebounds. 1:50

Crawford hits jumper 17-13

T/o Toronto.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

TRB you what to do !!!

Update should include: 

1. Score 
2. Mr. Potential's good/bad moves 
3. Everything about Kirk 
4. Jamal's flashes and any "contacts he made" 
5. Referees actions.



P.S. Method of payment : Same as usual


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

I like how the offense is running through the post tonight. Curry's already taken 10 shots


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I like the way the bulls are hitting the boards. 

Bosh has had all air balls so far. 

Curry playing very aggressively.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Potential dosen't like Raptors ! He is a Man (so far) !:grinning:


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

CURRY for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry 7 rebounds in the 1st quarter wooooooooooo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

raptors 4-18 for 22% yet down by just 4

Carter misses, tips in Donyell 17-15

Palacio in game

Robinson hits!! 19-15

Carter misses Chandler rebounds

Crawford misses Curry rebounds. 

Curry scores! 21-15

Dupree called for a foul. 

Carter is fouled. 
21-16
21-17

Jamal is fouled. Raptors had one to give. M Curry 

Curry scores at buzzer!! A THREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 24-17


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

eddy for threeeee !?!?! OMG.

:laugh: 

his first ever. way to go big guy!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

What the heck is Curry putting up threes for?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 13!! 

Crawford 6

Bulls 10-30

Toronto 5-22


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

it was a tough 3 too. catch and turnaround shot at the buzzer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler robinson crawford and curry and dupree

Robinson misses baxter rebounds

Baxter loses ball Dupree on the run

Crawford is fouled by Palacio. Nice drive.
25-17
Baxter out. Archibald in
blount in for Curry. 
26-17

bosh scores. 26-19

chandler scores over Archibald. 28-19

Peterson is fouled by dupree (2)

Peterson misses Robinson rebounds

Chandler falls down ball goes OOB to Raptors


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL nice lob by Erob to Dupree and a breakaway dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Steal by bulls Dupree dunks!!! 30-19 T/o Toronto.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, this game is full of stuff we'll never see again Erob dishes on the break for a vicious alley-hoop dunk to Dupree


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Eddy started slow but is now right up to 50 at 6 for 12.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls outrebounding Toronto by 9.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I know Curry just went out, but any prediction as to when he'll be back in? I'm hoping by the 5 minute mark.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Notice how everything falls apart when Vince isn't on the floor. Come playoff time, that will be the biggest issue, because Vince is going to need his breaks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 9 assists to 12 fgs! 

Peterson misses, rebound chandler

Hinrich is fouled by Palacio. 

Bulls 36% and Raptors 24%

Robinson misses OOB to Toronto

Bosh hits 30-21


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount hits a jumper 32-21

Moiso misses OOB to Bulls. 

Blount hits again!! 34-21

T/o Toronto!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Toronto's got the worst big men of any team in the league. Bosh is a skinny PF forced to play center and appears to have hit the wall. Marshall is good but he can't do everything... and he's not a good defender. Their backups are just plain bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 39% 
Toronto 26%

Bulls 24-14 rebounds Bulls have 8 offensive boards. Curry has 7 rebounds(4 offensive)

Bulls have 2 t/o

Raptors starters are back in

Bosh is fouled by Chandler


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

you look at the Bulls, and you just ............:sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bosh hits ft 34-22
34-23

AD misses bosh block Marshall rebounds. 


Bosh fouled by AD
34-24 (67% ft shooter)
34-25

Curry and crawford back in

AD loses ball OOB to bulls. 

AD is blocked by Bosh, carter gets ball. Tripping foul on AD

Bosh misses Rebound bulls

Robinson hits 36-25


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, textbook execution from Jamal and ERob

ERob's having a nice game 4 points, 4 dimes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter throws ball OOB.

Curry loses ball to Marshall

Carter is fouled by Robinson
36-26
36-27

Hinrich hits 15 fter 38-27

Carter misses AD rebounds


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Vince Carter is overrated.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry misses, rebound raptors

Carter misses Marshall scores. 

Curry misses Carter rebounds 

A Williams misses Marshall misses Robinson rebounds. 

T/o bulls 4:02 38-29


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 38% Toronto 25%. 

Bulls 6-12 this quarter
Raptors. 3-10. 

Bulls can't let them hang around.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD misses rebound Jamal

Curry throws ball away

A williams misses reb Bulls
Jamal

Curry offensive foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter misses tap Marshall, misses rebound, Curry is mad gave a good forearm shove! Flagrant foul.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

What is happening with Curry !?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Notice how everything falls apart when Vince isn't on the floor. Come playoff time, that will be the biggest issue, because Vince is going to need his breaks.


Playoffs?

I'd worry about beating teams like us in the regular season before I started worrying about playoff time...

If you do make it, one and done...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy had the elbow out. He looks frustrated b/c they aren't giving EC any calls. 

Bulls are losing a lot of balls. they got butter on their fingers or something? 

Good thing Toronto can't shoot worth a lick

HAHA Mo pete fouls JC at the 3 pt line. will shoot 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Archibald is fouled
38-30
38-31

Bosh has resprained his ankel

Robinson misses Archibald rebounds

A Williams misses archibald rebounds misses rebounds and hinrich steals

Crawford is fouled by Peterson.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm glad Curry is showing some frustration though, atleast he cares. A few months ago or last season he might have just shrugged it off.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal fts 
39-31
Dupree in game Blount in game 1:54
40-31
misses the third ft. Raptors rebound

Marshall misses marshall rebounds and offensive foule Dupree took the charge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses rebound JYD 

Crawford is fouled. 
41-31
42-31

Robinson steals

JYD is fouled!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I'm glad Curry is showing some frustration though, atleast he cares. A few months ago or last season he might have just shrugged it off.


yeah. he's hustling. working hard at the offensive board. good help defense. Archibald wasn't doing much anyways.

I'm really impressived with Erob's D. diving for the ball. his 60%+ shooting last five games is a plus. Erob is knocking the ball away from Vince. solid job. Vinsanity is 3/12


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Any details on the last Curry’s episode?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Vince Carter:

O-ver-rated! clap, clap, clap clap clap
O-ver-rated! clap, clap, clap clap clap
O-ver-rated! clap, clap, clap clap clap


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD ft 
43-31
44-31

Robinson knocks ball away again. OOB to Raptors. 

Carter scores 44-33

Crawford misses taped in by Jamal.46-33

Polacio misses, tap no good (archibald. 46-33 Bulls.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, despite having all the timeouts, the Raptors can't seem to swallow the words of Kevin O'Neill, which I'm assuming are words to fire up the Raptors. Oh well, didn't happen tonight, as well as other previous games  

Vince needs to literally school Dupree and Robinson in the 2nd half


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddy made a three?

Stop the presses. I think we have the answer for our small forward position!

Bulls need to keep it up. I'm reasonably pleased with the box score I'm seeing right now.

Jamal getting to the line. Priceless.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford scored 8 pts in second quarter. 6-7 at foul line! That is more like it Jamal!! 

Bulls 36% for the game. 
Toronto 22%. 

34 rebounds to 25 by Raptors
Bulls 11 offensive. Raptors 9 offenive

Bulls 6 t/o. 

Raptors has 6 blocks. Bosh has 4 but he might not return. He resprained his ankle. 

Crawford 14
Curry 13. 

Carter 10. 

Bulls bench? 12-2


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Vince Carter:
> 
> O-ver-rated! clap, clap, clap clap clap
> ...


Sorry to say this, but witnessing Vince in 2 quarters in a lifetime doesn't support your opinion.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Observations from Funk and Wennington on Carter:

Said Vince is avoiding contact and does not dunk like he used to three years ago.

Have injuries ruined his career??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, TRUTHHURTS*, C.C.C.P*, Wynn*, hoops*, RetroDreams, L.O.B, AnaMayShun, krob, ScottVdub, smARTmouf, TwinkieTowers, Marcus13, Mikedc, curry_52*, victor_vc, Darius Miles Davis, JAF311, happygrinch, Mr. Bill, thebizkit69u, BullDurf, T.Shock, arenas809*, hellbot, John The Cool Kid*, Snuffleupagus, Jason26, Mattsanity, Bulls96*, futuristxen, itso, spongyfungy, Sith, VincentVega, mizenkay*, WXHOOPS, Infamous 210, fleetwood macbull*, RugbyBull, man_utd_nz, Colombian BULL Fan, truebluefan*)


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Did anyone see Skiles diagraming something in his HAND to erob and Crawford .It looked pretty funny like they were on the playground .  

These last 6 quarters have been the best defensive quarters the Bulls have played in quite some time .


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry to say this, but witnessing Vince in 2 quarters in a lifetime doesn't support your opinion.


I'm still finding it funny that you're worrying about playoff time, and RIGHT NOW you guys are down 13 to a team you "should" beat...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry to say this, but witnessing Vince in 2 quarters in a lifetime doesn't support your opinion.


I know. That's why I'm basing my opinion on Carter's play in 5 1/2 seasons with Toronto, as well as his collegiate career at North Carolina.

Sorry to say this, but you weren't even in junior high when Vince was at UNC.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Jamal to the line 9 times...

That has to be a career high...

Seriously if anyone thinks this guy isn't getting it...

I really don't know what to say...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I know. That's why I'm basing my opinion on Carter's play in 5 1/2 seasons with Toronto, as well as his collegiate career at North Carolina.
> ...


When you watched Vince at UNC did you think he was going to be a defensive oriented role player in the NBA?

I sure did. And boy was I wrong. It seemed like he focused less on his offense at UNC. He just dunked and defended. He really has some nice defensive tools if he ever decided to um...you know...be great.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can we start the season over today?


If the Bulls played with the intensity, passiion and teamwork that they did in the first half, the tradeline wouldn't be as scary. The team would be in the playoff hunt and preparing for a stretch run.

There were so many guys to give props to for good contributions you just have to say....great teamwork guys. Keep it up for another half and start something rolling for the next few weeks.

Stacy King said something that was worth noting.......Sounds funny, I know......He said that guys like Robinson have finally figured out what it's going to take for them to be on the floor and playing for Skiles.

Pax, keep the three C's and Hinrich and give them an offseason and training camp with Skiles. I think we will all be happy with the results.

Also, I never thought I would say this, but I am really starting to like Eddie Robinson as a off the bench guy. 

Go Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich has 1 assist. Robinson 4


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Jamal to the line 9 times...
> 
> That has to be a career high...
> ...


I really hope that the maximum offer of the MLE to Crawford over the summer isn't true. If it is, he's as good as gone.


He has really made major improvements to his game throughout the year. His defense, shot selection, and fta have improved and are still improving.

His FG% is still shaky but he's consistent in other areas(rebs, stls, assts)

He's going to be consistently great next year and I hope it is with the Bulls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Jamal to the line 9 times...
> 
> That has to be a career high...



it's now his season high (was 8). career high is 11 and he's on his way to besting that!
it's coming together. and jamal for threeeee!





:grinning:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

OT - Tmac with 41 points with 10 minutes left to play in the 4th.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh is playing but ankle is bad. 

Curry is blocked, goal tending on bosh. 48-33

A williams misses marshall rebound AD blocks Crawford reb'

Jamal for three 51-33

bosh misses rebound crawford

JYD hits! 53-33


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 40% Toronto 21%.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> OT - Tmac with 41 points with 10 minutes left to play in the 4th.


OT - TMac's TEAM is down 32....


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

yeah one more rebound for crawford and he ties his career high. Triple double anybody?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls steal

Crawford misses

Peterson for three!

Hinrich answers for three!! 

Carter misses AD rebounds. 

JYD misses rebund marshall(16)

Carter runs oob. Ball to bulls


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I know. That's why I'm basing my opinion on Carter's play in 5 1/2 seasons with Toronto, as well as his collegiate career at North Carolina.
> ...


What's the point of lieing when you're already tracked down as a person who hasn't watched Vince at the NBA level?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RugbyBull</b>!
> yeah one more rebound for crawford and he ties his career high. Triple double anybody?


Ya, I'm sure Philly wouldn't mind his performances....

You know what, the only thing that is going to stop Paxson from making a very stupid trade is our guys performing the way they are/have been....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What's the point of lieing when you're already tracked down as a person who hasn't watched Vince at the NBA level?


You don't happen to be watching Vince right now, do ya? Because I'm sorry but he's stinking up the court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry misses peterson rebounds

Marshall misses an air ball and caught it. Travels. 

Ad misses, reb peterson

Hinrich knocks ball oob

Carter is fouled. Curry (3)

Carter hits a 15 ft shot 56-38

AD misses rebound JYD

24 second violation


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> OT - TMac's TEAM is down 32....


Yea you're right so he must suck.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter scores 56-40

Hinrich, is called for charge! Defender landed on Hinrich!!! 

Carter scores again. Going at Jamal. 

56-42 t/o bulls 6:53


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> You don't happen to be watching Vince right now, do ya? Because I'm sorry but he's stinking up the court.


No, Vincent Lamar Carter isn't stinking up the court. He's generating the Raptors offense, and he's making things happen. Sorry, but I'm afraid that you're wrong.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*17,8,4*

pretty good for JC ...the 8 boards especially good for a kid reputed to be afraid of contact...oh yeah and the free throws


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Mattsanity, please back up your posts for once? besides your usual have you watched Vince stuff.

great game the Bulls are playing..lots of intensity and passion. i hope JC gets a triple double and Eddy gets a double double...Bosh with a lot of blocks though.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I hope not, but I can see us losing this game...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The bulls really have the raptors number this season.

The raps probably played there worst first half of the season. 

Vince is trying to do too much instead of letting the flow of the game come to him more. 

Donyell is having a nice quiet game like his usually does.

It's really dissapointing to see Bosh hurt that ankle again, he was playing very well, taking it to Chandler as he was trying to block everything Bosh was putting up and playing bad defense.



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I know. That's why I'm basing my opinion on Carter's play in 5 1/2 seasons with Toronto, as well as his collegiate career at North Carolina.
> 
> Sorry to say this, but you weren't even in junior high when Vince was at UNC.


Vince is not overrated.

He _was_ overrated pre-injury when people were calling him the next Jordan, but now people have called him overrated for so long, it seems like everyones against him, so in reality, right now he's underrated.




> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I'm still finding it funny that you're worrying about playoff time, and RIGHT NOW you guys are down 13 to a team you "should" beat...


Well we're in sixth place right now in the East, and possibly playing for homecourt advantage.

Just because we're playing crap against one of the worse teams in the league, we're not out of the playoff picture. It's pretty safe to say that in the horrible East the raps are nearly a lock.

..And the raps are making a little run here.

Carter's heating up too after having a horrible first half, he's playing much more aggressive.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya, I'm sure Philly wouldn't mind his performances....
> ...


I'll give Pax a bit more credit until I see otherwise (because until that point it's just people gabbing that they think he'd trade Crawford for Big Dog or some other nonsense).

That being said, in two consecutive games Jamal has completely outplayed Paul Pierce and Vince Carter at both ends of the court.

As I'm speaking Carter's hit a couple shots but he's still pretty un-Vince Carter like


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams are 4-9 this quarter. 

AD is blocked, OOB to Raptors. 

A williams misses bosh rebounds. Carter is fouled. JYD
56-43
misses second. AD rebounds

Crawford misses Marshall rebounds

Peterson misses rebound bulls

Hinrich misses Marshall rebounds

Peterson throws ball away

Jamal misses rebound bosh. 

Bosh misses but is fouled Curry(4)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Jamal to the line 9 times...
> 
> That has to be a career high...
> ...


Agreed. I hope Pax is watching.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Well we're in sixth place right now in the East, and possibly playing for homecourt advantage.
> 
> Just because we're playing crap against one of the worse teams in the league, we're not out of the playoff picture. It's pretty safe to say that in the horrible East the raps are nearly a lock.


I didn't say you won't make the playoffs....

But you should be worried...

If the Bulls have your number, my money is going on you guys being out after the first round. (even if we didn't, I'd still think the same)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bosh ft misses
56-44


Bulls are 4-15 this quarter

AD misses rebound chandler and misses. Marshall rebounds. JYD fouls Donyell

Polacio misses marshall taps misses chandler rebounds technical on Tyson!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter hits ft 56-45

Crawford misses and tips it in!! 58-45

Marshall hits a three 58-48

Hinrich misses tap in by JYD 60-48

Donyell misses rebound crawford

Crawford scores!! 62-48

Peterson is fouled by chandler 3 fts.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> No, Vincent Lamar Carter isn't stinking up the court. He's generating the Raptors offense, and he's making things happen. Sorry, but I'm afraid that you're wrong.


My bad 

Didn't mean to diss on Lamar :no:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Peterson ft 62-49
62-50
Blount in for AD
62-51

Steal toronto polacio scores 62-53

Hinrich offensive foul.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow, Crawford's really going to be an amazing player.

Everytime I see him, I'm more and more impressed with him. But Vince should really look to take it more to him as he has the big size advantage.

Chandler looks bad out there, wasn't playing good defense in the first half. Pick's up a technical for that elbow that was just plain stupid, then fouls Mo-Pete on a 3 point attempt. How many games has he been back from that injury?

I think the raptors could come back and win this game, but every time we make a good play, Crawford comes back with a score. I'm really glad Curry's in foul trouble, he was a huge factor out there.

 Palacio just hit a three!! 

You won't see that often. That's almost as rare as Curry hitting a three.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Wow, Crawford's really going to be an amazing player.
> 
> Everytime I see him, I'm more and more impressed with him. But Vince should really look to take it more to him as he has the big size advantage.


You ain't kiddin bro. What's up with him? It's like he's turned into a jump shooter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What's the point of lieing when you're already tracked down as a person who hasn't watched Vince at the NBA level?


What?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson in hinrich out. Dupree in

Polacio misses bosh rebounds polacio hits a three. 62-56

Blount misses rebound toronto

Carter misses a three. Jamal rebounds

Bulls are 7-21 this quarter

Robinson hits 64-56

Peterson misses chandler rebounds

Polacio fouls crawford 

Roger Mason Jr checks in. 

Crawford scores 66-56

Blount steals misses Robinson rebounds, quarter over. 66-56 bulls.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Don't worry. The Raptors will make a run in the 4th quarter. Heck, 4th quarter is usually Vince's quarter, if you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford has played a very nice game! 

Marshall has 19 rebounds.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Might the refs ever start calling fouls on the Raptors? I was under the impression that they really didn't play much football north of the boarder.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Might the refs ever start calling fouls on the Raptors? I was under the impression that they really didn't play much football north of the boarder.


they play hockey up there. hockey players know how to clobber people without fouling them.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> You ain't kiddin bro. What's up with him? It's like he's turned into a jump shooter.


That's Vince for you. Just so unbelieveably frustrated to watch.

The most talented player in the league IMO, but quite possibly the worst basketball IQ for a star. He's not as quick as pre-injury, but he still has the speed to blow by guards and dunk over people, but instead he goes to the lane, shys away from contact, and pulls up. Most of the time he'll start shooting jumpers, then when Kevin O'Neill finally gets it through his head that he needs to drive, he starts doing it and has success.

Him going to the basket makes us so much better, he'll either get fouled, score, or he can kick it out and hit an open jump shooter. He's also a deadly shooter but doesn't shoot at the right times most of the time.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

A "Don't trade me" kinda game.

They're back within 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 37% Toronto 27%

Bosh loses ball OOB to Bulls

Foul by M Curry. 

24 second violation

Mason Jr. loses ball OOB. Nice D by Dupree

Blount misses dupree rebounds

Robinson misses bosh rebounds

Archibald block by Robinson

Jamal is blocked rebound bosh. 

Mason Jr is fouled by Robinson


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> That's Vince for you. Just so unbelieveably frustrated to watch.
> ...


If it's any consolation, it's taken Crawford a couple years to get back to going inside after his ACL injury (and he still doesn't do it enough). Maybe by this time next year he'll be back at it. 

That's depressing on one hand, but better late than never :|


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mason misses first ft
66-57

Foul

Dupree at line 67-57
Eddy Curry in the game
misses second M curry rebounds

M curry misses oob to bulls

Crawford misses archibald rebounds

Steal by dupree

Crawford hits! 69-57

Polacio misses Robinson picks up loose ball

Foul. Archibald foul t/o 8:25 69-57


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> That's Vince for you. Just so unbelieveably frustrated to watch.
> ...


I agree with you! Completely


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

what's up with chandler lately? 

6 ast's for the raptors, 14 ast's for the bulls


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Don't worry. The Raptors will make a run in the 4th quarter. Heck, 4th quarter is usually Vince's quarter, if you know what I'm talking about.


The fourth quarter has been owned by Paul Pierce for the past three seasons.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 51 rebounds! 

Crawford misses. jamal is 1-4 this quarter rebound raptors

Peterson misses Curry rebounds

Chandler is fouled. M curry
misses first ft
70-57

illegal defense on chandler
Carter hits ft 70-58

Bulls 35% Toronto 25%

A Williams misses chandler rebounds. 

Chandler misses rebound marshall

A williams scores 70-60

Steal carter. peterson hits a three 70-63

t/o bulls 6:35


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

As well as Crawford has played, he's shooting the Bulls out of it right now.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The fourth quarter has been owned by Paul Pierce for the past three seasons.


:yes: and sadly vince has not done very well in the 4th lately.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Our bigs are so prone to mistakes and disappearences it's not funny.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 1-8 this quarter. 

Crawford misses Curry fouls on rebound. (5) 

Jamal is 8-21

Marshall dunks. 70-65

Crawford misses again. Foul...carter fouls chandler

Chandler 
71-65
misses second ft marshall rebounds

Carter misses marshall tips bosh rebounds

Peterson scores 71-68

Chandler misses and rebounds

Curry misses marshall rebounds


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> As well as Crawford has played, he's shooting the Bulls out of it right now.


I'd put the blame quite a bit more on Curry and Chandler. Curry's disappeared, until fouling out. Chandler's had several stupid plays.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A willaims misses rebound bulls offensive fould on Curry. 

Curry out of game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Give Alvin Williams an Oscar for that perfomance.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hate to admit that, by Bosh looked much smarter than both our Big potentials. :sour:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bye Curry

:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams misses Hinrch rebounds

Crawford misses rebound raptors

Hinrich steals. 

3:16

Hinrich scores! 73-67


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Would the real owner of the 4th quarter please step forward?

Hi Kirk!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich time.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Hate to admit that, by Bosh looked much smarter than both our Big potentials. :sour:


And Gayer too


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter misses rebound bulls
AD rebounds

Hinrich good AGAIN!!!! 75-67 bulls t/o 2:23


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I find it hard to believe how in the last few possessions, the ball wasn't shot in Carter's hands. Oh well, I guarantee it will go in his hands untill regulation.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

nice D by hinrich, back 2 back J to put us up by 8pts.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd put the blame quite a bit more on Curry and Chandler. Curry's disappeared, until fouling out. Chandler's had several stupid plays.


In retrospect, agreed. JC is having one hell of a ballgame. Pax should be taking notes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 3-15 this quarter. They were 1-13 until Hinrich hit two straight fgs. 


Raptors are 4-13.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Get your freaking hands up ERob, you slacker :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall has 23 rebounds. but is 4-13

Carter 6-19 19 pts.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I find it hard to believe how in the last few possessions, the ball wasn't shot in Carter's hands. Oh well, I guarantee it will go in his hands untill regulation.


What?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice dunk Mo Pete.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Crap. Keep a little composure here.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Vince Carter is 7-20 with 3 boards, 2 assists and 3 turnovers. And a doozy of a fourth quarter.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

we really have a collasal callapse every ****ingm time


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter scores 75-69

Crawford loses ball AD gets ball. Jump ball AD/A Williams

Tip to toronto, Peterson dunks. 75-71

1:29 Crawford misses Carter rebounds. 

Jamal is 1-8 this quarter. 

T/o toronto


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice D Kirk. just knocked that ball away nicely. 

well right when I say it Alvin fakes KH out and hits a jumper.

75-73 Bulls.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Freaking Alvin Williams was 1-11 before that


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I was a bit worried when Alvin took that shot. But I'll take it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich steals ball!!

Robinson misses marshall rebounds

Williams scores 75-73

30 seconds left


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

should be over!...JC missed BOTH


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gosh drain those FT's JC. OMG he missed BOTH. what a choke!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal doing his best Jalen Rose clutch free throw shooting impression :upset:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

VINCE WILL SWISH THE SHOT, BOOK IT.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. Crawford completely lost his touch in the 4th. Woulda thought he would have made the free throws.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

We deserve to die for following this team. Holy **** so many years of **** ball.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Crawford chokes big time at the line.....but still a decent night overall.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 33% and toronto 30%. 

Williams Crawford AD Robinson and Hinrich

Crawford misses rebound bulls. Crawford is fouled. AD rebounded the misses shot.

6.2 seconds left

Crawford misses ft


:upset: 

misses second ft!!! Rebound Toronto. T/o


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

F!orgettaboutit... no big deal


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> wow. Crawford completely lost his touch in the 4th. Woulda thought he would have made the free throws.


ME!

but you probably meant missed those FT's

OOB bulls ball!! Erob nice!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Well Jamal Crawford gave us live missing those two free throws.



> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> VINCE WILL SWISH THE SHOT, BOOK IT.


Nice call, Mattsanity.

Then Vince loses the ball and almost trips, then turns it over by stepping out of bounds. :no:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

lmao MikeDC

watch out for MoPete. He hit the 3 in OT against the Warriors.

OOB on Vince!!!

bets that Mattsanity is gone?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> VINCE WILL SWISH THE SHOT, BOOK IT.


Carter is gonna roll it out of bounds.

BOOK IT!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> VINCE WILL SWISH THE SHOT, BOOK IT.


Er... nevermind... way too close either way


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

I dunno if i should be happy or mad about this win.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince, how can you slip????

I can care less. The Raptors will still make the playoffs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls are 3-18 this quarter

Jamal. 1-9

We need a stop! Big time stop. 

Bulls do have a foul to give! 

5.4 seconds. 

Carter loses ball. oob to bulls!!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Crawford = CHOKER

Crawford = MLE

:upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Man I had flashbacks of Jim Jackson. whew that was almost in.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

*watches mattsanity roll up out of the thread with his hand hung in shame*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game over!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Vintage Vinsanity :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I've never seen such valiant efforts to give a game away by the stars of the game on both sides.

Totally freakish, but a win's a win.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I've gotten to the point where I don't care about the quality of the win.

WOO HOO!! Bulls win.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Vince Carter:

O-ver-rated, clap, clap, clap clap clap
O-ver-rated, clap, clap, clap clap clap
O-ver-rated, clap, clap, clap clap clap

Like I said before.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I hope not, but I can see us losing this game...


Whoa...


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

its been a pleasure having you join us here tonight mattsanity, you join the official game thread and we win. come back again.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

one word "Luck" 
the bulls got extreamly lucky, Jamal should have made atleast one free trow, Kirk MVP of the game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Vince Carter:
> 
> O-ver-rated, clap, clap, clap clap clap
> ...


Well, lets just say that despite the rantings of zealots, MJ's legacy remains quite safe.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

There had to be condensation on the floor. How in the bloody hell can you slip? That is not Vince's fault, it's the peoples fault who are responsible of polishing the hardwood.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> its been a pleasure having you join us here tonight mattsanity, you join the official game thread and we win. come back again.


Dude, don't let the secret get out


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Jamal is so not clutch 

Missing shots , turning the ball over , missing free throws ( for an 80% + shooter ) 

Kirk makes two big shots and creates seperation and then gets the clutch steal from Alvin Williams 

Kirk has the killer instinct


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Vince Carter:
> 
> O-ver-rated, clap, clap, clap clap clap
> ...


<strike>Shut up.</strike>

Yeah he choked. Don't have to rub it in now.

Just because you hate him or whatever, you don't have to say like four times in one thread that he's overrated. As I explained he's not overrated, he's underrated because everyone thinks he's overrated.



> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> There had to be condensation on the floor. How in the bloody hell can you slip? That is not Vince's fault, it's the peoples fault who are responsible of polishing the hardwood.


OMG, just accept it. He played a horrible game, and that just topped it off. 

They were playing good defense on him, he just lost his footing, almost lost the ball and then stepped out of bounds. If I'm Kevin O'Neill I'm on Vince's *** after every single game because of efforts like this.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> There had to be condensation on the floor. How in the bloody hell can you slip? That is not Vince's fault, it's the peoples fault who are responsible of polishing the hardwood.


:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Jamal is so not clutch
> 
> Missing shots , turning the ball over , missing free throws ( for an 80% + shooter )
> ...


I wouldn't say either guy has really exhibited what would typically be called the "killer instinct"...

He's had his fair share of choke jobs this season.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls did their best to crumble and fall, as per their _modus operandi_, but in the end, they retained a chance to win and came out on top. I'll consider that a good sign.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> There had to be condensation on the floor. How in the bloody hell can you slip? That is not Vince's fault, it's the peoples fault who are responsible of polishing the hardwood.


Dude!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> <strike>Shut up.</strike>
> 
> Yeah he choked. Don't have to rub it in now.
> ...


i think his post was directed a lot more towards Mattsanity.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Jamal is so not clutch
> 
> Missing shots , turning the ball over , missing free throws ( for an 80% + shooter )
> ...


Hope you have your asbestos undies on...comes the NBC crew...


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> <strike>Shut up.</strike>
> ...


<strike>Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh</strike>

Not necessary


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> There had to be condensation on the floor. How in the bloody hell can you slip? That is not Vince's fault, it's the peoples fault who are responsible of polishing the hardwood.


Incredible. Just incredible.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say either guy has really exhibited what would typically be called the "killer instinct"...
> ...


Your bias is unbelievable.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I would have rather lost.... more lottery balls.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Good win 

Jamal played 45 minutes tonight and at times when eddy and kirk was out was the only player on the floor for us.Good effort but has to finish though.Kirk with a couple of big shots at the end and nice defense play as well.

This was a game we normally wouldve lost nice to see us growing and making the plays down the stretch to get the win .


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The Bulls will not make the playoffs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Your bias is unbelievable.


Your bial is unbelievable.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> There had to be condensation on the floor. How in the bloody hell can you slip? That is not Vince's fault, it's the peoples fault who are responsible of polishing the hardwood.


Actually I believe he slipped on a pool of Jamal's urine when he pissed his duds in the 4th and actually realised that he was being counted on to produce under pressure


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The Bulls will not make the playoffs.


And the Raptors just lost to a team that will not make the playoffs, because Vince choked. 

Good thing Carlisle didnt put him in in the 4th quarter of the ASG.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

bial?

amazing JC missed those...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> <strike>Shut up.</strike>


I don't shut up, I grow up. And when I look at you, I throw up....



> Yeah he choked. Don't have to rub it in now.


Why not? I was called out for my statements earlier, I defended them, and now I'm proven right. I can see why you don't want me to bring it up again, but put yourself in my shoes and see what things look like. It's a lot better from my vantage point. 



> As I explained he's not overrated, he's underrated because everyone thinks he's overrated.


How many All-Star votes did he get? That's what I thought.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> bial?
> 
> amazing JC missed those...


It's like bile, but in soap form.....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Good win
> 
> Jamal played 45 minutes tonight and at times when eddy and kirk was out was the only player on the floor for us.


He probably is the only player we have outside of those two while Pip is injured.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> bial?
> 
> amazing JC missed those...


:yes: bial.

It's sad but true. GB's Bial is in fact...unbelievabull.
Trust me. I tried to believe it. But I just couldn't. The bounds of belief can only extend so far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nothing spoils a good laugh like substandard spelling.:no: 

Goddamnit.:upset:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Please, can anybody explain :

1. What happened with Curry! Why he was not a factor after the first qr. ?

2. What was wrong with TC ?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Nothing spoils a good laugh like substandard spelling.:no:
> 
> Goddamnit.:upset:


No spoils a developing team liike...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

We're 6 1/2 games out of a playoff spot! We'll never get there but it's fun to dream. Miami will be the 8th seed by the end of the night. I'm watching the Kings dismantle the Celts. I can't see how the Celts are gonna beat the Kings.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Jamal is so not clutch
> 
> Missing shots , turning the ball over , missing free throws ( for an 80% + shooter )
> ...


This is what's wrong with these boards...


It's definitely a what have you done for me lately....

Crawford leads the Bulls to a lead while Hinrich plays his normal solid vanilla game.

Hinrich steps up and hits two important shots, when needed and he's Mr. Clutch.

How about Ealry in the second quarter when Corie friggin Blount hit back to back shots......Was he Mr. Clutch too?

Damn......who besides Saint Hinrich would please you guys? Really? 

Ohhhh, I forgot...T-Mac, Kobe, KG ....go be fans of their teams.

Crawford puts up a double double leading the team in points, rebounds (tied with Davis) and assists (whoop, where hiniey's assists?)....

Yeah, Crawford choked....... on the notion that he isn't the best player we have on the team.

Let me know the next time Hinrich leads the team in points, rebounds, and assists.....

He does lead the league in bad offensive fouls......he is hated by the refs......


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> This is what's wrong with these boards...


mira en el espejo.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

One more note....

GB, FJerzy and Jamal haters......

You point out Jamal but smooch the arse of fatboy Curry 7 his running mate Slim Ty. 

Neither one of them did anything tonight after the first quarter.

Eddy was to busy trying to get poster made of his first ever three point basket and Tyson was being slammed to the floor like a rag doll.

Hey, but atleast Kirk Made two baskets in a row. 

Can I seriously ask who you will be hating on when Jamal leaves?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> mira en el espejo.


"Money makes the dogs dance?"


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Can I seriously ask who you will be hating on when Jamal leaves?


Who will you worship?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We did everything to lose this game, and YET we still WON! That's ALWAYS a good sign. JC carried us for tthe first 3 qtrs, but u could tell he was SPENT in the final 5 mins. of the 4th qtr. Kirk then finally contributed something when it mattered. Nothing else abt the game was a positive. TC's great D(was altering everything in the paint) in the 2nd half somehow got overshadowed by his unbelievably BAD offensive skills(they really do suck). E-Rob, Blount, AD and even Curry(after the first qtr) just didn't have it. YETTT, we won! That's all that matters. JC with a very impressive statline(25/11/5) and it would've been a complete game had he made those freethrows.

We've been coming along fine the past 6 ot 7 games. Friday's game against the Kings is BIG.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> One more note....
> 
> GB, FJerzy and Jamal haters......
> ...


Don't you worry about it , we have a lot of potentials left over their, together with their coach and GM, not mentioning Krause and ERob .


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> How about Ealry in the second quarter when Corie friggin Blount hit back to back shots......Was he Mr. Clutch too?


No, because early second quarter isn't clutch time.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I prefer my players play quarters 1-4, not just quarter 2 or quarters 1-3 or quarter 4. 

Quarters 1-4 por favor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> This is what's wrong with these boards...
> ...


chifaninca, If everyone agreed, it would make for a pretty dull board.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TrueBlueFan, am I the only one in the running for the Ribs that has picked the Bulls to lose every game?

 

I guess I'm not exhibiting much confidense. Hey, I'm not glad to be wrong. We're 3-3 this month.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> TrueBlueFan, am I the only one in the running for the Ribs that has picked the Bulls to lose every game?
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: probably not.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> . We're 3-3 this month.


Season is over.

This is when Jamal and Curry are at their best.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I heard on ESPN 1000 that the game was horribly officiated against the Bulls and that the team should send the whole tape of the game to the NBA front office.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Marshall didn't leave any rebounds for anyone else...  Poor Bosh and Robert Archibald.

As for Curry not doing anything, were both his blocks in the 1st quarter? That's what I look for the most from Curry... is he clogging the lane and contesting shots? If he is, it doesn't matter if he shoots 40% that game, he's playing good ball.

And, at JC's box score I look for FTA's when his FG% is low. If he is getting to the line a lot when his shot isn't falling, that's okay. Active in getting to the hoop and drawing fouls is the kind of good ball Crawford can learn to play in order to be effective at his position.

Anyway, good game overall. A win is a win is a win win win.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> And, at JC's box score I look for FTA's when his FG% is low. If he is getting to the line a lot when his shot isn't falling, that's okay. Active in getting to the hoop and drawing fouls is the kind of good ball Crawford can learn to play in order to be effective at his position.


JC shot 11 free throws against the Raptors, which is a vast improvement from earlier in the season. Add in 11 rebs and 5 asts, that's a good game especially when your shots ain't falling.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Marshall didn't leave any rebounds for anyone else...  Poor Bosh and Robert Archibald.
> 
> As for Curry not doing anything, were both his blocks in the 1st quarter? That's what I look for the most from Curry... is he clogging the lane and contesting shots? If he is, it doesn't matter if he shoots 40% that game, he's playing good ball.
> ...


The difference (to me) was the way we ran the offense in the first half as opposed to the second.

We ran the ball post out in the first half, and such, we were able to jump up to a huge lead because they had no big men there were able to contain ANY of ours.

Then in the 2nd, it got all cutsey guardsey and the guards decided they were going to "win" the game for us... and damn near caused us to log.


----------

